# Alternatives to Drywall



## DavisReno

Hello,

I have a very interesting client who is a Germaphobe. She wants me to gut her condo and replace her drywall with an alternative that she can easily clean. She mentioned plexiglass panels ... but I have never heard of them and dont know where to purchase or to research the idea?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,

Troy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Trust me you don't want this job. you have no idea what its like to work for these people.


----------



## Driftweed

I have seen this used in food establishments:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...0-FRP-Wall-Board-MFTF12IXA480009600/100389836

They would literally use firehoses to clean the walls. But I doubt she has concrete floors sloped to a drain...

But any fiberglass paneling should satisfy her needs.


----------



## Allcity1

Don't spend any more time on this one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Allcity1 said:


> Don't spend any more time on this one.


Lol guess you worked for one too then.


----------



## Allcity1

Ya one to many, it has only taken me 20 years to figure out how to say thanks but no thanks!


----------



## DavisReno

Driftweed said:


> I have seen this used in food establishments:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...0-FRP-Wall-Board-MFTF12IXA480009600/100389836
> 
> They would literally use firehoses to clean the walls. But I doubt she has concrete floors sloped to a drain...
> 
> But any fiberglass paneling should satisfy her needs.


This is perfect! Thank you so much.


----------



## mnld

Run and hide!  No, just run!


----------



## MarkJames

DavisReno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a very interesting client who is a Germaphobe. She wants me to gut her condo and replace her drywall with an alternative that she can easily clean. She mentioned plexiglass panels ... but I have never heard of them and dont know where to purchase or to research the idea?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Troy


I she going to move out while you set up your sanitary work environment?


----------



## skillman

Frp on interior condo walls is a win win . What can go wrong .


----------



## DavisReno

skillman said:


> Frp on interior condo walls is a win win . What can go wrong .


Sarcasm? :sad:


----------



## MarkJames

http://www.marlite.com/designer-wall-systems-frp-wall-panels.aspx


----------



## DavisReno

MarkJames said:


> I she going to move out while you set up your sanitary work environment?


Yes she has 4 homes.
Just purchased the condo.


----------



## 91782

skillman said:


> Frp on interior condo walls is a win win . What can go wrong .


I get 1st dibs on the movie rights...


----------



## hdavis

Take a look at what's used in commercial food prep surfaces. I don't think plexiglas would be allowed for food contact.


----------



## griz

DavisReno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a very interesting client who is a Germaphobe. She wants me to gut her condo and replace her drywall with an alternative that she can easily clean. She mentioned plexiglass panels ... but I have never heard of them and dont know where to purchase or to research the idea?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Troy





Driftweed said:


> I have seen this used in food establishments:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...0-FRP-Wall-Board-MFTF12IXA480009600/100389836
> 
> They would literally use firehoses to clean the walls. But I doubt she has concrete floors sloped to a drain...
> 
> But any fiberglass paneling should satisfy her needs.


FYI, FRP needs to be installed over a solid substrate. Usually drywall.

Also the adhesive really stinks...

Why not just paint the existing drywall with an epoxy paint?


----------



## Shellbuilder

Mirrors


----------



## Driftweed

ha! dry erase board paint! problem solved. 

Or corian. I have seen it done, not cheap.

The guys are telling you to run because she will pick apart your work environment. If you make ANY dust or track in ANY dirt, let the headaches begin. Price it ridiculously high (as in add two zero's if not 3 to your price).


----------



## MarkJames

griz said:


> Why not just paint the existing drywall with an epoxy paint?


She probably thinks it's already full of germs. Seal them in? Still there lurking.


----------



## blacktop

Crazy hooker !


----------



## 91782

DavisReno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a very interesting client who is a Germaphobe. She wants me to gut her condo and replace her drywall with an alternativ
> 
> Troy


More power to you if you have those kind of people skills.

But let me stop you right there. If you are serious (and literal) about the gutting/replacing, you have several severe obstacles, no matter what your replacement product is.

Those walls, ceilings and floors? They are part of an approved "System". And each of those parts are an approved subsystem.

That drywall has to meet: 
- fire code
- noise transmission standards
- in some cases, even moisture transmission (permeability)standards.

Each of those are going to be scrutinized by:

- fire code authority
- building codes officer
- condo association
- condo corporation
- liability underwriter
- and sometimes, even the mortgage/title company.

And following on the heels of these folks will be countless references to the original architect(s), structural engineer(s), and so on.

If you are lucky, you'll file for a demo permit and get stopped right there.

IF you are unlucky, they'll let you pass and a condo neighbor will rat you out. And I promise you, EVERYONE in a condo complex is a rat.

Have a look at the PDF for how quickly a condo wall system grows in complexity, depending on building density, occupation density, etc.

http://fac-web.spsu.edu/architecture/classes/4312-Occean/drywall-steel%20framed%20systems.pdf

Messing with these systems will make you feel like you've been attacked by fire ants, killer bees and a zombie apocalypse all at once.

Other than that, have fun!


----------



## overanalyze

Frp is great but like mentioned it needs a solid backer. You could use Densglass as the backer. Also they have paperless drywall too that still can be mudded and painted. Good luck! If you get the job, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MSLiechty

*Alternatives To Drywall*

Deleted


----------



## MSLiechty

Tell her to stop sniffing glue 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeliaP

I would run from her if I was you. This won't end well. 

It's a fun little brain exercise though. What about bathroom panelling or tile. Modular blocks are probably to porous....... What do they use in operating rooms?


----------



## madmax718

Stainless steel panels, tig weld the seam. Can clean the place with brillo pad.


----------



## AmeliaP

DuPont has a Corian for healthcare line that is microbial resistant. 
I still think this particular project won't end well but if you feel the need to go for it maybe Corian is your ticket.


----------



## Easy Gibson

SmallTownGuy said:


> More power to you if you have those kind of people skills.
> 
> But let me stop you right there. If you are serious (and literal) about the gutting/replacing, you have several severe obstacles, no matter what your replacement product is.
> 
> Those walls, ceilings and floors? They are part of an approved "System". And each of those parts are an approved subsystem.
> 
> That drywall has to meet:
> - fire code
> - noise transmission standards
> - in some cases, even moisture transmission (permeability)standards.
> 
> Each of those are going to be scrutinized by:
> 
> - fire code authority
> - building codes officer
> - condo association
> - condo corporation
> - liability underwriter
> - and sometimes, even the mortgage/title company.
> 
> And following on the heels of these folks will be countless references to the original architect(s), structural engineer(s), and so on.
> 
> If you are lucky, you'll file for a demo permit and get stopped right there.
> 
> IF you are unlucky, they'll let you pass and a condo neighbor will rat you out. And I promise you, EVERYONE in a condo complex is a rat.
> 
> Have a look at the PDF for how quickly a condo wall system grows in complexity, depending on building density, occupation density, etc.
> 
> http://fac-web.spsu.edu/architecture/classes/4312-Occean/drywall-steel%20framed%20systems.pdf
> 
> Messing with these systems will make you feel like you've been attacked by fire ants, killer bees and a zombie apocalypse all at once.
> 
> Other than that, have fun!


This thread should have been locked after this post.


----------



## builditguy

Ok, I'm oblivious. Why should have it been closed? It's early, maybe I'm just not getting it. 
Having been in a similar situation, I say walk away. I can still remember one incident. I personally cleaned the floors, by hand. (because the cleanliness had become an issue of hers) Afterward she started complaining about the floor being dirty. I politely told her that I had cleaned the floor and if she would show me where the dirt was, I would clean it. She replied, "I can't see the dirt, but I can sense it." 

In your case, you are a step ahead. Your customer realizes she has a problem. In my case everyone else had the problem, not her.

Good luck.


----------



## builditguy

I just realized my post says 10:49 am. It is 5:55 am. I must have something set wrong.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

SmallTownGuy is correct. Effectively, you can't get rid of the drywall, only cover it up. For what it's worth, hospitals are full of drywall.

Something to think about is whether doing the work is just taking advantage of someone with a serious problem. What are the chances that you'll take her money to put up plastic panels or whatever, and she'll be no closer to comfort or peace, just out the money?


----------



## blacktop

I'm not sure about wallboard these days.

http://www2.buildinggreen.com/article/synthetic-gypsum-0

I've seen people till in scrap sheet rock in their gardens. Back in the days of real wallboard made from limestone That would be fine..Not so sure I would do It now!

Going Green ain't always good .


----------



## Easy Gibson

builditguy said:


> Ok, I'm oblivious. Why should have it been closed? It's early, maybe I'm just not getting it.
> 
> *I was just kidding. I hate seeing threads closed. I guess I picked a poor way of saying, "This is the advice you should be listening to."*
> Having been in a similar situation, I say walk away. I can still remember one incident. I personally cleaned the floors, by hand. (because the cleanliness had become an issue of hers) Afterward she started complaining about the floor being dirty. I politely told her that I had cleaned the floor and if she would show me where the dirt was, I would clean it. She replied, "I can't see the dirt, but I can sense it."
> 
> *That right there is gold.*
> 
> In your case, you are a step ahead. Your customer realizes she has a problem. In my case everyone else had the problem, not her.
> 
> Good luck.


Yep


----------



## jhark123

Run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!run!


----------



## Inner10

Just because some requests are unorthodox doesn't mean you have to run away from a great money making opportunity.


----------



## Red Adobe

Back in the 9o's we plastered a research lab in KCMO.
Gov spec called for a finish consisting of hydrated lime, silica sand, acryl 60, and miniscule amount of white portland mixed with distilled water. this was suposed to seal everything and be germ inhibiting. We leaned fast it was not very trowelable but doable.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Just because some requests are unorthodox doesn't mean you have to run away from a great money making opportunity.


Trust me until you work for these people there's never enough money. You will never ever be clean enough for them. The last one I worked for wanted dust sheets on his grass when we were sanding the floors inside. They are on a level you will never hit and they will not be happy.


----------



## blacktop

BCConstruction said:


> Trust me until you work for these people there's never enough money. You will never ever be clean enough for them. The last one I worked for wanted dust sheets on his grass when we were sanding the floors inside. They are on a level you will never hit and they will not be happy.


Special people !


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Trust me until you work for these people there's never enough money. You will never ever be clean enough for them. The last one I worked for wanted dust sheets on his grass when we were sanding the floors inside. They are on a level you will never hit and they will not be happy.


I had a client that wouldn't let you in his house without wearing a new clean pair of white gloves.


----------



## tedanderson

Be sure to order a bunny suit.


----------

